# [Video] Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast - guitar cover



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

Guitar cover of this awesome Maiden song released in 1982

Hopefully you enjoy it!

Up the Irons!

Comments and criticism are very welcome! =]v


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

Not easy leads to pull off (for me anyways).
Nicely done.

I still think that you should acquire some sort of guitar face though. lol.
Sorry, can't resist.


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Not easy leads to pull off (for me anyways).
> Nicely done.
> 
> I still think that you should acquire some sort of guitar face though. lol.
> Sorry, can't resist.



It is what it is, couldn't agree more =] But it is hard for me, the guys are some of my heroes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

Mine too.
The band I was in (mid 80's) covered a lot of their material.
My fav's were 'Hallowed Be Thy Name' and 'The Trooper'.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love maiden.

Wasted years, the riff from stranger in a strange land, all good stuff.


----------

